# Company That Prints On Vinyl



## m2k1999 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi,
I have some designs i want to print onto vinyl to press on to tshirts,is there a company that can do this for me,if so can some one share their info with me.

I actually just want the designs printed on vinyl,i will cut and press them.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Transfer Express...


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

Try Wellington House in Portland, Or or Sthals ID


----------



## m2k1999 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!
I might try stahls as soon as i can find how much they charge i will know.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Another option is: Freedom | 4-Color Process Heat Transfers


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

Are you looking for digital printed heatpress or screen printed transfers?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## m2k1999 (Mar 11, 2009)

Rico Menor said:


> Are you looking for digital printed heatpress or screen printed transfers?


digital printed heatpress


----------

